# walmart zombie slayer slingbow marksman



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Went to the grand opening of a Walmart supercenter in Gloversville, NY , where I live,
And seen this, its a marksman sling bow, comes with a carbon arrow for 20 bones, I'm taking this as a positive for the slingshot world here in NY, although I wouldn't purchase this, primarily because its all cheap plastic parts, it does however come with a 42 pound black dipped tube set, looks like the chief aj tubes,
They are marketing it as a zombie killing tool, prob because you can't shoot game in NY with a slingshot or slingbow, this is a very surprising find for me , especially since up here they don't sell commercial slingshots


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i cant tell from the photo, but is it wrist braced? if it is, i thought they were illegal in new york state? id probably buy one just to add to the collection, id probably also never take it out of the packaging.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The marksman pocket hunter has a wristbrace, whether it removable or not I dont know....I'm betting Wally World got it by mistake and you wont see it next time you go in.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

True


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I might go grab it, just because its only 29 bucks, and cones with an arrow


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

They won't sell them !!! NO!! They said it was a mistake they got them


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Kyle, I can't wait for you to escape that land of craziness!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Me neither Larry, def getting out of here soon!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

That sucks kyle!!! thanks for sharing this with us though. Are all walmarts taking them back?

SMS


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it was just a shipping mistake, and its not supposed to be here in NY, I would expect them to be on the shelves in other states


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> That sucks kyle!!! thanks for sharing this with us though. Are all walmarts taking them back?
> 
> SMS


wrist brace slingshots are illegal in new york state.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

They are still selling old zombie craze stock then they are gonna switch to regular packaging. Ive got a original Pockethunter and i got the walmart (Chinese) one but i got to say theres not that big of a difference except for the cheap bonus arrow.


----------

